# Mit was ist der CMP==1 von S7 in Codesys vergleichbar?



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

suche für TwinCAT nen Baustein der mir den CMP==1 Vergleicher von S7 ersetzt. ...wer kann mir weiterhelfen?!
Gibt es evtl. ne Liste wo alle Bausteine aufgelistet sind (im Vergleich)?!
Die Standardlibs hab ich schon durchsucht!

Gruss


----------



## Insane (26 Februar 2009)

Kannste mit Variablen machen ...

L   VAR1
EQ VAR2
ST VAR3


----------



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Sollte aber alles in FUP geschrieben werden!?


----------



## Insane (26 Februar 2009)

Es gibt doch meiner meinung nach auch diesen EQ Baustein ??? 

und wenn nich schreibs doch in AWL und guck mal ob dus auf FUP umstellen kannst =)


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2009)

Begriffsmäßig ist das ganze kein Baustein sondern ein Operator ...

Wenn du einen FUP-Block auswählst, kannst du mit "F2" die Eingabehilfe öffnen,
und kannst da dann den Eintrag "FUP-Operatoren" auswählen, und darin wiederum die Funktion EQ ...

@Insane
Wenn schon, dann müsste es  LD Var1 heißen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Dankeschön für eure Hilfe, habe es jetzt auch unter <Anhang C> gefunden!

Thx


----------



## Insane (27 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Begriffsmäßig ist das ganze kein Baustein sondern ein Operator ...
> 
> Wenn du einen FUP-Block auswählst, kannst du mit "F2" die Eingabehilfe öffnen,
> und kannst da dann den Eintrag "FUP-Operatoren" auswählen, und darin wiederum die Funktion EQ ...
> ...


 
jooo sry du hast recht ;-)   mein fehler


----------

